# Refining Pins



## copperkid_18 (Apr 2, 2010)

Can someone give me the entire process to refine gold plated pins? I ordered the kit from gldman off ebay. Thanks!


----------



## goldsilverpro (Apr 2, 2010)

I looked at your other 9 posts, which were all on one thread. You were talking about a refining machine but didn't get much response. The reason, of course, is that you gave zero information for anyone to work with. 

And now you're at it again. If you want any info, tell us what you bought, what came with it, and, most importantly, give us an Ebay link or item# so we can see what it looks like and read about it. I found no refining machine under the seller name of gldman. We want detail. As far as I'm concerned, if you don't do these things, you're 100% on your own.


----------



## jimdoc (Apr 2, 2010)

Charles "gldman on Ebay" usually has all the info on his auctions on how to use what he sells. It is all here to read also, just spend some time reading and use the search button.
Jim


----------



## copperkid_18 (Apr 2, 2010)

goldsilverpro said:


> I looked at your other 9 posts, which were all on one thread. You were talking about a refining machine but didn't get much response. The reason, of course, is that you gave zero information for anyone to work with.
> 
> And now you're at it again. If you want any info, tell us what you bought, what came with it, and, most importantly, give us an Ebay link or item# so we can see what it looks like and read about it. I found no refining machine under the seller name of gldman. We want detail. As far as I'm concerned, if you don't do these things, you're 100% on your own.



Well, I bought the kit from gldman, not a refining machine! Read this post! I am trying to refine pins, such as the ones on the backs of harddrives that the cables hook to. Thanks if that helps you any.


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Apr 2, 2010)

copperkid_18 said:


> goldsilverpro said:
> 
> 
> > I looked at your other 9 posts, which were all on one thread. You were talking about a refining machine but didn't get much response. The reason, of course, is that you gave zero information for anyone to work with.
> ...



Why don't you soak them in HCL/Peroxide?


----------



## goldsilverpro (Apr 2, 2010)

copperkid_18 said:


> Can someone give me the entire process to refine gold plated pins? I ordered the kit from gldman off ebay.


That's pretty pushy, don't you think, to ask, in a demanding tone, for someone to waste 3 or 4 hours of their life spoon-feeding you, especially when it's all been written up many times before, in great detail, and is all available to you for free? 

Or, why don't you just use the 18 pages of instructions you got from gldman?



Barren Realms 007 said:


> Why don't you soak them in HCL/Peroxide?


I agree. For what you want to do, that is probably the simplest, the cheapest, and the safest of these homespun alternative methods and that includes the gldman method (which is not really his and can also be found in great detail on the forum). On the forum, this HCl/peroxide method is usually referred to as the AP (acid peroxide) method. You won't need the sodium nitrate or the urea you bought to do this. You will need some muriatic acid from the hardware store, some 3% hydrogen peroxide and a jug of Chlorox from the grocery store, and you've already got the sodium metabisulfite (SMB). There are literally 100s of threads on the forum dealing with this process, in detail. Lazersteve has 4 or 5 excellent free videos on the process on his website: http://goldrecovery.us/ Use the search engine on his site for items on this forum. It works better than the forum search engine. He also sells a DVD with more information on it.

I don't think anyone is going to help you unless you at least make an honest effort to find and study up on this material yourself. Consider everything you find to be a gift. Say thanks.

Before you do anything, download free, read, and study the 350 page Hoke book. It won't tell you exactly how to refine pins but, in simple layman's terms, it will give you the best background possible for about any phase of refining you would want to learn.
http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/download/file.php?id=2480

When I started refining full-time, in the early 70s, I had to pay $500 for a bound zerox copy of the Hoke book. According to the inflation calculator, that's $2,390 today. It was worth every penny. Now, it's free to you. Isn't that amazing? Say thanks!

Better start reading!


----------



## leavemealone (Apr 2, 2010)

> That's pretty pushy, don't you think, to ask someone to waste 3 or 4 hours of their life spoon-feeding you, especially when it's all been written up many times before and is all available to you for free?


I AGREE 100%
Kobe,you have been advised several times before to read and research the forum for information.You have not heeded that and have still come forward looking for someone to (as GSP said)hand feed you the information.I will admit,the last few weeks I have had ample extra time to stay on the forum and help,but I would rather help those that are willing to help themselves.When people come to us with such redundant layman questions,it only shows that you have not taken the time and effort to find any information.
I trust you will heed GSP's advice (for the final time I am sure)and read,read,read!
Johnny


----------



## copperkid_18 (Apr 2, 2010)

Sorry, I just was basically wondering what process. Thanks for all the info and I will try to be more specific next time.


----------



## lazersteve (Apr 2, 2010)

A simple crock pot and HCl works pretty good on run of the mill pins,

Search the forum for crock-pot and you'll get all the info you can handle. 

As a noob, you would also be well served by taking the Guided Tour Link in my signature line below.

Steve


----------



## copperkid_18 (Apr 2, 2010)

lazersteve said:


> A simple crock pot and HCl works pretty good on run of the mill pins,
> 
> Search the forum for crock-pot and you'll get all the info you can handle.
> 
> ...


 
Thanks, possibly I could get one at my local second hand store.


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Apr 2, 2010)

copperkid_18 said:


> lazersteve said:
> 
> 
> > A simple crock pot and HCl works pretty good on run of the mill pins,
> ...



Or flea market, yard sell, junk store take your pick. There are at least 10 at my local flea market.


----------



## copperkid_18 (Apr 2, 2010)

so let me get this right, you soak the pins in the clorox, and pool cleaner stuff -sorry i cant think of the name- and then add the smb which drops the gold (i watched a video on lazer steves site) and then what?


----------



## qst42know (Apr 2, 2010)

Unless you can convince someone to read the forum to you it won't get any easier.

It's just like in school, Do your own homework.

If you refuse to do the reading, best of luck. Your going to need plenty.


----------



## copperkid_18 (Apr 2, 2010)

qst42know said:


> Unless you can convince someone to read the forum to you it won't get any easier.
> 
> It's just like in school, Do your own homework.
> 
> If you refuse to do the reading, best of luck. Your going to need plenty.



Ok, so basically thats the process? as in what I posted.


----------



## Palladium (Apr 2, 2010)

http://www.scribd.com/doc/29035575/Peroxide-Acid-Method


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Apr 2, 2010)

copperkid_18 said:


> qst42know said:
> 
> 
> > Unless you can convince someone to read the forum to you it won't get any easier.
> ...



Well no not actually what you posted is correct.

You were told in the post above how to process the pins.
1. Take crock pot
2. Pour HCL, Hydrochloric acid, muriatic acid same chemical it is just know by these 3 main names
3. Add pins
4. Set temp on crock pot to high
5. Solution turn brown after a couple of days
6. Add air to the solution thru a bubbler for a fish aqauarium
7. Watch gold flakes start floating around
8. When all pins are disolved filter material thru coffee filter
9. Wash filtered material in boiling water 3 times
10. Wash in fresh HCL 3 times
11. Admire your gold flakes
12. Put flakes in glass container and add fresh HCL
13. Bring temp to about 104 F.
14. Add small amounts of Clorox till gold disolved
15. Add 3 times water to solution
16. Filter solution
17. Add SMB to solution to drop your gold

Unless you have a couple of pounds of pins to do I would suggest you wait and do a lot of reading. It can't be laid out any easier for you.


----------



## shyknee (Apr 3, 2010)

copperkid :shock: :shock: :shock: :?: :?: stay away from any processes until your read and understand everything !!!!!


how old are you ? nine or ten?

be safe !!!!! and smart read everything then ask questions :|


----------



## Oz (Apr 3, 2010)

I am not saying if there is a problem of age in this case or not, but it is something we must all be aware of, anyone of any age can be here. I do not know of a solution to that problem, and I worry about it as much of what we do can be hazardous. Even a middle aged reasonably intelligent individual, if they are not detail oriented and practice “due diligence” before taking a strangers word for it that something is safe, will injure themselves or worse. 

I feel GSP's frustration that new people tend to just fall into the forum and want answers before they read anything already here, and some new people sadly think the “potions” they were sold on the internet are fact.

I have found that if it is apparent by their posts that they have not taken the time to educate themselves here or elsewhere before asking questions, that just leaving their posts unanswered forces them to read the forum first.


----------



## copperkid_18 (Apr 3, 2010)

Barren Realms 007 said:


> copperkid_18 said:
> 
> 
> > qst42know said:
> ...




What do you do with the mud then?


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Apr 3, 2010)

copperkid_18 said:


> Barren Realms 007 said:
> 
> 
> > copperkid_18 said:
> ...



I tell you what,do some searching and reading and find out what is happening in the processes above and you will answer your own question. Be sure and read up on your safety issues. Not trying to be rude here but you need some research done.

The chemicals used here are not to be taken lightely, I was fortunate when I came to the forum in that I have delt with most of them for 20 yrs or more but not used together as here on the forum. I have been soaked head to toe in acid with no bodily harm because I didn't loose my cool and knew the actions to take. Can you be cool as you watch your pants come apart because of an acid spill on them? It only takes a few seconds for this to happen.

Do the research for your own safety.


----------



## copperkid_18 (Apr 3, 2010)

Barren Realms 007 said:


> copperkid_18 said:
> 
> 
> > Barren Realms 007 said:
> ...




Ok, no hurt taken. I'll do some research.


----------



## goldsilverpro (Apr 3, 2010)

> Ok, no hurt taken. I'll do some research.



Hallelujah!!!


----------



## machiavelli976 (Apr 3, 2010)

a 12 years old boy wants to deal with such dangerous chemicals? at his age i wasn't able every time to hit the toilet in full dark. i am still missing it now sometimes


----------



## copperkid_18 (Apr 3, 2010)

machiavelli976 said:


> a 12 years old boy wants to deal with such dangerous chemicals? at his age i wasn't able every time to hit the toilet in full dark. i am still missing it now sometimes




I'm not twelve, I'm 22! I just went into my profile settings and realized I had the wrong birth date. Sorry!


----------



## butcher (Apr 3, 2010)

age and maturity can be different, although maturity (sometimes)comes with age. I trusted my 12 year old daughter (when she was 12)with things I would not trust to many 50 year old. :lol:


----------



## nickvc (Apr 4, 2010)

copperkid_18 said:


> machiavelli976 said:
> 
> 
> > a 12 years old boy wants to deal with such dangerous chemicals? at his age i wasn't able every time to hit the toilet in full dark. i am still missing it now sometimes
> ...


Try to understand that no one on the forum wants you or any other newbie to do themselves harm and the advice to read and research is for your and any others safety.The moderators will react very quickly to any unsafe information or processes that anyone posts as will the more active contributors on the forum for that very reason,care for you, your neighbours and the environment should come at the top of your list of things to research as many of the chemicals we use daily are or can be extremely dangerous. Learn the basics of refining and go slowly on starting any process until you know what your doing and you will have a brilliant hobby with the knowledge that should you mess up( which you will ) help is on hand.


----------



## leavemealone (Apr 4, 2010)

> Try to understand that no one on the forum wants you or any other newbie to do themselves harm and the advice to read and research is for your and any others safety.The moderators will react very quickly to any unsafe information or processes that anyone posts as will the more active contributors on the forum for that very reason,care for you, your neighbours and the environment should come at the top of your list of things to research as many of the chemicals we use daily are or can be extremely dangerous. Learn the basics of refining and go slowly on starting any process until you know what your doing and you will have a brilliant hobby with the knowledge that should you mess up( which you will ) help is on hand.


Kobe you need to read what I am about to write carefully!!!!!!
What myself and countless others on this forum are doing,is exactly what nick posted above!I assure we are not doing this because we get something out of it.I do it as my way of showing thanks to those that helped me years ago,get where I am now.But make no mistake,by teaching others how to recover precious metals from scrap electronics,means less material for the rest of us eventually.So myself,and others,are not "gaining" anything by helping others.
We are not "ganging" up on you either,I promise,however we see a dangerous trend with you right now,and we are trying to break that trend.
It is vital that you do what we are advising you for 2 reasons,first and foremost,we understand the processes and the dangers involved.Second,you need to comprehend what the solution is doing,and why,at each level of the process.God forbid you are dissolving pins in boiling aqua regia and then pour in dry SMB.Theres a good chance the next reply you post will be from a hospital room.
So all this being said,read hokes book(I gave you the link),read the forum handbook(I gave you the link)and put the chemicals down until you have.
One more thing, add your email address to your profile.
Johnny


----------



## goldsilverpro (Apr 4, 2010)

Has anyone ever tried to read the 18 pages of instructions written by gldman for his refining kit that copperkid bought?
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=39485&item=330344284669

Good luck! After trying to wade through that mess, I don't blame copperkid for asking how to do it. A person could read that 10 times and still not be exactly sure how to do anything. The whole thing could have probably been summed up in about 1 page.

Actually, the $20 for the 4#s of chemicals is a reasonable price and all 3 are usable somewhere. The instructions are sort of a bonus but they could have been done much better.

Is gldman a member of our forum? I think his name is Charles.


----------



## qst42know (Apr 4, 2010)

That's the ebay Ishor dealer.


----------



## leavemealone (Apr 4, 2010)

Well I made it about half way....right up until he mentions Megan.Thats where I draw the line.I can honestly say I am dumber for reading it.
There are so many inconsistencies,oxy-morons,and non correct statements and promises,that I wouldn't know where to start.
I am just grateful I met steve years ago instead if this guy.
Johnny


----------



## copperkid_18 (Apr 4, 2010)

Thanks for all your support and understanding. All of you have a good Easter and God bless!


----------



## butcher (Apr 4, 2010)

Thanks copperkid_18, And don’t worry you will get the gold.

Gold is attracted to copper (kid).
:lol:


----------



## copperkid_18 (Apr 4, 2010)

butcher said:


> Thanks copperkid_18, And don’t worry you will get the gold.
> 
> Gold is attracted to copper (kid).
> :lol:



Thanks! I sold my copper on Saturday and got 250!


----------



## butcher (Apr 4, 2010)

Well I would take some of that copper money, and buy some Karat gold to refine, (hang onto it until you got the process understood).
start slow reading and doing small tests, don't get impatient the gold you collect in the mean time will just pile up and you won't be dumping it out from making mistakes and not understanding the processes, their is a lot to learn here, and it will take time, and as Harold will tell you Hoke's book will lead you through the dark.


----------

